# Steinhatchee Scallops



## Fish for Fun (Jul 25, 2012)

Going Saturday and Sunday - Any tips on where to go?
 i have never been to Steinhatchee!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 25, 2012)

Go near the thousands of boats towards keaton. Can't miss them...


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 25, 2012)

a more located north or south of river entrance?


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 25, 2012)

South is suppose to be murkier water and north towards grassy island is better. They are suppose to be in deeper water than usual for this time of year.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 25, 2012)

North toward Keaton Beach is where we always do good. Haven't been up there this year though. Look for sandy patches in the grass and start there.

Good luck


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 25, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> Go near the thousands of boats towards keaton. Can't miss them...



X2.....Good advice. Be prepared to be in 6 to 8 foot of water from I was told this morning.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 26, 2012)

I was looking at the map. So you all are saying to go around the grass island between Keaton and Steinhatchee? i saw some people saying around the bird rack. I have three sets of numbers for a bird rack . anyone know what numbers are to one near grass island where scallops suposedly are?


----------



## trubluau (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, there will be a floatilla of boats about 1/4 southwest of the bird rack at Big Grassy. The water was real stirred up last weekend. You had to be swimming right on the bottom to see them. Try to get there early, before everybody else gets out there and starts stirring the water. Good luck


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 26, 2012)

Would you go there or pepperfish keys?


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 26, 2012)

I heard pepperfish doesn't have as many. The bird rack they're talking about is directly out from grassy. The marinas might have the numbers to the bird rack but you cannot possibly all miss the boats out there. There should be a steady stream of boats traveling that way from KB and the hatch.


----------



## chad1041 (Jul 26, 2012)

i was down there the this past weekend fri through sun. i didnt scallop  any just fished. but prolly 80 percent of the boats were heading south between bird island and pepperfish keys. hundreds of boats were out there!


----------



## chad1041 (Jul 26, 2012)

note there seemed just as many north toward big grassy coming from keaton.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 26, 2012)

where is it clearer now for a beginner?


----------



## chad1041 (Jul 26, 2012)

both looked about the same to me


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 26, 2012)

Call Sea Hag Marina 352-498-3008 some one should be able to tell you.


----------



## Full Bore (Jul 26, 2012)

Just got back from a four day trip.  Went north and south.  Did not find many either direction.  Best was about a mile north of pepperfish channel.   Worst I have seen in fifteen years of scalloping there.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 27, 2012)

Thats real encouraging!!


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Jul 28, 2012)

We where down there the second week of the season. stayed in Keaton Bch. BIG mistake at that time. The water was so stained you could not see knee deep, no body was finding any except around the pepperfish area. Oh Yea we rode down there twice 20 Plus miles for a few scallops. They where picked over pretty good at that time. It was rough most of the week, wouldn't have even rode down there had not been in a 23ft CC. WE enjoyed our stay, but not many scallops to be had. Maybe more have moved in and the water has cleared up by now surely.


----------



## Fish for Fun (Jul 30, 2012)

Went to Steinhatchee. We went south to Pepperfish Keys. The water was about 5 foot and you could see bottom along with the other 150 boats. There was two of us and we only got about 50 scallops in a several hours. Talking with others there this was about average. But we had a great time and enjoyed being on the water!!


----------



## coltday (Aug 1, 2012)

We went 2 weekends ago, went south from Steinhatchee water was murky. We did decent, found most in the tall grass walking around feeling them with our feet.


----------

